# Gulf Fritillary



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 23, 2012)

Shot some bugs ....




Flowerfly by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr





FlowerFly 2 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Crickett


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 23, 2012)

And some colorful flowers too!  Nice ones Mr. Clyde!


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice looking bugs!   Colorful too!


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 23, 2012)

very cool!
looked what landed on me today!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=711236

reply #25


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2012)

wharfrat said:


> very cool!
> looked what landed on me today!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=711236
> ...



Cool!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 23, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> And some colorful flowers too!  Nice ones Mr. Clyde!


Thanks Dawg ,posting flowers and butterflies.....can i still keep my "MAN " card ?lol


georgia_home said:


> Wow! Very nice!


Thank you Ga_home



BriarPatch99 said:


> Nice looking bugs!   Colorful too!


 thank you too BriarPatch
   Hey on a side note...4 shoots booked plus 1 maternity and 1 wed... bout to get busy



wharfrat said:


> very cool!
> looked what landed on me today!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=711236
> ...



Hey not only a kool shot  ,but some good photography too !


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 24, 2012)

> Hey on a side note...4 shoots booked plus 1 maternity and 1 wed... bout to get busy



Good for you !!  I had a Mason Lodge shoot lined up for tonight ... I was looking forward to seeing some of the unseen side of their practices and dress... but they canceled last week!  

My lantana is full of those same butterflies... along with some giant black and yellow ones .... I need to get the camera out ....

I keep coming back to look at that last shot .... it just draws me in...


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 24, 2012)

Sounds like you have some swallowtails ...looking forward to seeing some photos of them !


----------



## Hoss (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful shots.  Thanks for sharing em.  

I keep looking at em on our butterfly bush as I walk by thinking " I wonder where I left the camera".

Hoss


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Beautiful!



X 2


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 24, 2012)

Hoss said:


> Beautiful shots.  Thanks for sharing em.
> 
> I keep looking at em on our butterfly bush as I walk by thinking " I wonder where I left the camera".
> 
> Hoss


Ok .Hoss . No excuses ...lol....Get the back-up cam out and join the party... I kid !  



Lukikus2 said:


> X 2



Thank you very much !


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 24, 2012)

I believe that they are the Eastern Tiger Swallow tails... I'll do my best to grap a few shots...


----------



## cornpile (Sep 24, 2012)

Great shots


----------



## quinn (Sep 24, 2012)

Great shots dude!I think you lost yer man card long ago!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 25, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I believe that they are the Eastern Tiger Swallow tails... I'll do my best to grap a few shots...



They won't be around much longer .........



cornpile said:


> Great shots


 Thanks Again Cp


quinn said:


> Great shots dude!I think you lost yer man card long ago!



Err , ......Now Guinn , you  know I'm a Sensitive kind -of-Guy ! and you just hurt my feeling......I have one somewhere ,just can't find it right now !


----------



## quinn (Sep 25, 2012)

Shoot i sent my card back, they keep sending back to me but i don't want it! You can miss out on a lot of stuff with that card!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 25, 2012)

quinn said:


> Shoot i sent my card back, they keep sending back to me but i don't want it! You can miss out on a lot of stuff with that card!



LOL... I spent the first 25 yrs of life ,trying to prove "I" was the biggest ,baddest ,man on the planet .
   then found out a 5'2"- 90lb woman could whoop my @#$ and not even raze her voice...........yep ,Man card  "Revoked " lol  ..and lets not even start with how daughters "Beat you down "  

Butterflies , Flowers , people ,landscapes ,wildlife ,ETC, ...God Made them Beautiful , I just try to capture them in their Glory ,and share .


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful shot of one of my favorite butterflies.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 25, 2012)

cre8foru said:


> Beautiful shot of one of my favorite butterflies.



Thanks Rich !


----------

